# A Gentle Reminder



## Dave

Posting on the Internet is a double-edged sword. On one hand, you get to talk to a lot of people from all walks of life and hear a lot of different view points. But on the other hand, we all hide behind a cloak of anonymity. This anonymous nature of posting on forums can sometimes lead us to get carried away and say things we don't really mean, etc.

With that said, I'd just like to remind everyone that we're here to discuss our cockapoos, and the joys & responsibilities that come along with owning a dog. We're not here to play a game of who's right and who's wrong, or who's better than whom. Before you make a post on the forums, especially in a heated discussion or debate, think to yourself first:

*"Is this something I would say to this person if I was talking to them face-to-face?"*

If you answer yes, then submit the post. If you question yourself though and believe the answer may be no, then don't submit the post. At the very least, take a break and wait a little while to submit the post. Get your mind away from the situation. When you're ready, come back and re-read your post. Chances are, you'll realize that what you wrote might be a bit harsh, aggressive/defensive, etc.

Keep in mind that emotions don't always translate in written text. If you post something lighthearted with a hint of sarcasm, someone else might not pick up on the sarcasm. This could result in them interpreting your message as hostile or mean. Please re-read your posts and think twice before you submit them.

We're all here to have a good time and make friendships. Don't sweat the small stuff. If you disagree with someone, you always have the option to stop responding or add that person to your ignore list. Sometimes you'll just have to agree to disagree on certain matters.

I've been running forums since 2004. If there's one thing I learned about this topic over that time period, it's that members can often avoid confrontations by thinking about the question I posed earlier:

*"Is this something I would say to this person if I was talking to them face-to-face?"*

Hiding behind the cloak of anonymity, it's easy to assert yourself and not worry about what the other person might think. I'm asking everyone: do think about what the other person might think! If you really think about it, it's just not worth it (and certainly not fun) to get into arguments over petty disputes on an Internet forum.

So what do you say? Will you all try to keep all the conversations here lighthearted so everyone can enjoy themselves and have fun? 

I might be making some more announcements on related matters over the next couple days, depending on how things progress. Stay tuned for that.

Thanks,


----------



## flounder_1

Well said Dave


----------



## Sarette

Thank you Dave, well said xx


----------



## Ali79

Thank you Dave. I love this forum as have learned a lot about Cockapoos and have hopefully given a bit of advice along the way although not much as Beau is only 5 months old but I have always had dogs. I also love seeing other Cockapoos and how they are getting on but I have to say I have been getting a bit fed up lately with some of the arguments as they were getting very personal and as you say if someone doesn't agree with something then don't follow that thread! Thank you once again for setting up such a brilliant forum


----------



## Sezra

As long as it is acknowledged that people are allowed to have their own opinions then there is no reason why this can't be a nice place to talk Cockapoo. It doesn't have to get personal, we are all grown ups and should be able to discuss things objectively. We will never all agree with each other about everything but there are people on here who have a lot of experience and knowledge and I personally would like to hear from everyone.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Dave, couldn't agree more


----------



## M&M's mummy

Sezra said:


> As long as it is acknowledged that people are allowed to have their own opinions then there is no reason why this can't be a nice place to talk Cockapoo. It doesn't have to get personal, we are all grown ups and should be able to discuss things objectively. We will never all agree with each other about everything but there are people on here who have a lot of experience and knowledge and I personally would like to hear from everyone.


Totally agree with you 

What I say on forums I would say to some-ones face.


----------



## embee

Yep, well said.

There are so many forums out there where members seem to thrive on hostility, antagonism and extreme views I was pleased to find this forum where members are fun and friendly but it does feel like things have got a little out of hand over some topics. Let's hope we can hang onto the fun and friendly nature of this forum.

Maybe as well as a 'Thanks' button we could have a 'Cool It' button and if a member gets a certain number of strikes then they get locked out for a day or two to cool down or find another forum that suits them better. 

Or maybe private threads or 'rooms' where like minded members can form groups to chat privately, kinf of like private messaging but as a running thread instead of a string of messages???


----------



## Sezra

embee said:


> Yep, well said.
> 
> There are so many forums out there where members seem to thrive on hostility, antagonism and extreme views I was pleased to find this forum where members are fun and friendly but it does feel like things have got a little out of hand over some topics. Let's hope we can hang onto the fun and friendly nature of this forum.
> 
> Maybe as well as a 'Thanks' button we could have a 'Cool It' button and if a member gets a certain number of strikes then they get locked out for a day or two to cool down or find another forum that suits them better.
> 
> Or maybe private threads or 'rooms' where like minded members can form groups to chat privately, kinf of like private messaging but as a running thread instead of a string of messages???


I would not like to think that members could effectively vote another member off by pressing a button! That is why we have mods, they are an unbiased forum member who can look at threads objectively.

A forum is a public platform for discussions, you have private messages if you want to discuss behind closed doors. How would you decide who could join your private thread? Doesn't sound very inclusive to me.


----------



## embee

Sezra said:


> I would not like to think that members could effectively vote another member off by pressing a button! That is why we have mods, they are an unbiased forum member who can look at threads objectively.
> 
> A forum is a public platform for discussions, you have private messages if you want to discuss behind closed doors. How would you decide who could join your private thread? Doesn't sound very inclusive to me.


Just airing some thoughts and ideas really as it looks like Dave is thinking about ways to adapt the forum to take the heat off a bit. The forum isn't always as light hearted and fun as it used to be


----------



## Guest

dave yes i agree but we must always say what we feel and honestly from the heart remember we are all individuals with our own levels of experience and ideas , we are not always going to agree ........but disputes will arise and we should have freedom of speech janice


----------



## Dylansmum

I agree with mandy that some other forums are really hostile and unpleasant and I would hate to see that happen here. I think that it is important that people express their opinions in a polite and non-judgemental manner. We should respect other people's opinions, and be able to communicate our thoughts without criticising. Above all, the members of this forum have always helped and supported each other as "cyber friends" and I would like to see this continue. I really hope that the moderators take a firm stand against any move towards conflict. We can share views without that. It's all about mutual respect.


----------



## Guest

one thing we DO NOT WANT is hostility to any person or,breeder but if i may be honest with out getting shot !!!! jd you do over do your posts you have only been breeding a few years (stephen) julia has been a lot longer and more experience but when you post you do go over the top and you make me ! feel like i am not important and others feel the same way you advertise your puppies with videos linked to you tube that i feel is not ok ,i send individual videos and pics to my people i dont post on an internet forum i hope this does not upset you but this forum should be about people not a persons business and advertising , your advertising should be on your website or private ... janice


----------



## jools

I'm with Mandy a cool it button is needed - this is a light hearted website that provides all us new mums help & advice & the likes of Stephen & Julias advice has been invaluble to me & my family with our new little family member!!!!!


----------



## Sezra

So how would you feel if you were given the wrong advice and someone pointed it out - that would cause a difference of opinion? Or take the discussion on training methods where there are two camps of dog training? We are not just talking about two people having a difference of opinion we are talking about the entire world of dog training being divided and it is very interesting. I for one would like to be able to discuss these things sensibly with other members without people getting defensive just because I don't agree with another member poster. It does not mean that they are being targeted it just means that there are other valid views to consider. If people are able to accept others have opinions here and in the wider world without getting all defensive/aggressive then we can all learn alot!

I would really like advice from members who have different experiences with their dogs but I am open minded and I would rather listen to the views of many before I decide what is right for me and mine.


----------



## Guest

i totally agree sezra xx


----------



## curt3007

Sezra, mm mummy and romeo are you connected, just out of curiosity


----------



## Dylansmum

I think that there are ways of expressing your opinions without upsetting people. For example, I am very passionate, as you all know, about raw feeding, but I would never tell anyone that they were wrong to feed their dog a cheap commercial dog food. That might be fact or it might be my opinion, one day there may be scientific proof that raw feeding is not as good as I believe it to be, so I might point someone in the direction to research different foods or lay out the alternatives for them and tell them my personal preference. Similarly with training methods - people have differing opinions and there is no way to prove that one is right and another wrong. If you believe that someone is giving wrong advice, you can politely state that in your opinion or experience, there may be an alternative, or recommend that the person researches or consults their vet for an expert opinion. In my opinion, it's as much about how you express yourself as what you say, and at the risk of repeating myself, about respect.


----------



## M&M's mummy

Sezra said:


> So how would you feel if you were given the wrong advice and someone pointed it out - that would cause a difference of opinion? Or take the discussion on training methods where there are two camps of dog training? We are not just talking about two people having a difference of opinion we are talking about the entire world of dog training being divided and it is very interesting. I for one would like to be able to discuss these things sensibly with other members without people getting defensive just because I don't agree with another member poster. It does not mean that they are being targeted it just means that there are other valid views to consider. If people are able to accept others have opinions here and in the wider world without getting all defensive/aggressive then we can all learn alot!
> 
> I would really like advice from members who have different experiences with their dogs but I am open minded and I would rather listen to the views of many before I decide what is right for me and mine.



Couldn't have put it better myself Sezra.

I have learnt a lot from all types of dog owners and have also learnt lots from pedigree breeders too, all opinions are interesting to me.

You can beat other cockapoo owners for understanding the dogs better though in terms of what they are like to own and their traits etc...

Having differences of opinions at times is a good thing as sometimes it broadens the mind and often people can see both viewpoints and even can change their opinions.

People don't need to be rude though- but just because one may disagree it's the opinion/idea/theory that is being disagreed with and not the person.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

romeo said:


> one thing we DO NOT WANT is hostility to any person or,breeder but if i may be honest with out getting shot !!!! jd you do over do your posts you have only been breeding a few years (stephen) julia has been a lot longer and more experience but when you post you do go over the top and you make me ! feel like i am not important and others feel the same way you advertise your puppies with videos linked to you tube that i feel is not ok ,i send individual videos and pics to my people i dont post on an internet forum i hope this does not upset you but this forum should be about people not a persons business and advertising , your advertising should be on your website or private ... janice


Janice I believe that Julia and Stephen are responding to the encouragement of a lot of members on this forum. I am not eagerly awaiting a puppy this summer but I have SO enjoyed viewing the videos and photos. We are, after all, Cockapoo mad on this forum otherwise we wouldn't be active members. Please don't stop JD!

I have also adored your updates and photos .....just wish you'd give us more! Lol. We're all gagging for a photo diary of your gorgeous pups! You've obviously had many years of experience and we value your comments and solutions. Please don't stop!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## Sezra

M&M's mummy said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself Sezra.
> 
> I have learnt a lot from all types of dog owners and have also learnt lots from pedigree breeders too, all opinions are interesting to me.
> 
> You can beat other cockapoo owners for understanding the dogs better though in terms of what they are like to own and their traits etc...
> 
> Having differences of opinions at times is a good thing as sometimes it broadens the mind and often people can see both viewpoints and even can change their opinions.
> 
> *People don't need to be rude though- but just because one may disagree it's the opinion/idea/theory that is being disagreed with and not the person.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think that is the key here, people taking it personally rather than a difference of views. It feels like you are not allowed to hold a different opinion.


----------



## MichelleE

I agree with Karen and wouldn't want JD to stop. They are responding to demand, and wish more breeders were as open, honest and accommodating. This lovely forum seems to have been turned sour recently by a few. Hope this is rectified soon.


----------



## curt3007

So we finally get to the bottom of the recent postings, as I suspected, sour grapes against JD,s . I and many others have been helped massively by Jd's postings and also by yours Janice. What I have not liked recently is the small groupp (poss 3/ 4 ) who have clearly taken umberance with JD's postings.

Janice thankyou for your honesty but there is enough room on this forum for everyones contribution and your views are appreciated as well


----------



## curt3007

Can i politely ask again the connections between Romeo, m&ms mummy, doodlebug and Sezra


----------



## kendal

up until recently this year i had been preventing breeders from advertising their puppies on the forum as i was receiving complaints about puppy advertising. then their was a large demand to see puppies from JD and i thought maybe i was being to harsh by stopping all breeders from posting about their puppies. i am still undecided as to whether or not i have made the right decision in allowing breeders to advertise their puppies. i i still think its better that breeders are recommended by others rather than by showing their wares. on other forums breeders show their puppies but the puppies are sold out with the forum rather than too members other than a select few who had bought pups a year or so before joining the forums. 

so i am unsure as to whether or not to revert back to preventing breeders from advertising.


----------



## kendal

curt3007 said:


> Can i politely ask again the connections between Romeo, m&ms mummy, doodlebug and Sezra


there in no conection between Romeo and the new members


----------



## Sezra

curt3007 said:


> Can i politely ask again the connections between Romeo, m&ms mummy, doodlebug and Sezra


There is no connection between us other than we hold different opinions to others on this forum. Sometimes it just takes one person to stand up and say "Do you know what, I don't agree with you" for others to feel they can do the same.

Why are you making it personal again? All of our posts have been very objective, neither myself nor MM mummy or Doodlebug have mentioned anyone in particular? I am afraid the only one pointing any fingers is you.


----------



## Sezra

kendal said:


> there in no conection between Romeo and the new members


Thank you Kendal, I really appreciate you confirming that.


----------



## sharplesfamily

romeo said:


> jd you do over do your posts you have only been breeding a few years (stephen) julia has been a lot longer and more experience but when you post you do go over the top and you make me ! feel like i am not important and others feel the same way you advertise your puppies with videos linked to you tube that i feel is not ok ,i send individual videos and pics to my people i dont post on an internet forum i hope this does not upset you but this forum should be about people not a persons business and advertising , your advertising should be on your website or private ... janice


Janice if you do not enjoy reading JDs posts then don't! It's pretty obvious which ones they are so just ignore them. I agree with others that they are only responding to what members on here want. We want to see updated photos and videos of all puppies and not just our own, and therefore this IS the perfect place for that. We love photos of cockapoos!!! The more the better! It just so happens that JD have many of them right now. I wonder why you don't like to post many photos of yours on here...


----------



## M&M's mummy

What a strange thing to keep asking about who I am connected with.

Actually the person I know the most is Kendal 

Talk about trying to push out new members with these nasty comments about how the forum has got ,and blaming it on 3 new members and Romeo. How rude 

Do I need to have a JD puppy to be made welcome then? or am I not allowed to express a difference of opinion which isn't aimed at the person in any nasty way but at their opinion.


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> Can i politely ask again the connections between Romeo, m&ms mummy, doodlebug and Sezra


i can only speak for myself and say i have no connection with anyone on here, although some of those mentioned have been very friendly towards me and we seem to have similar views on certain topics.


----------



## jaimia

i dont have a jd puppy and always felt very welcome, until now this forum has always been very friendly and has helped me loads with my new puppy, so in answer to your question NO you dont need to have a jd puppy to feel welcome


----------



## embee

Sezra said:


> take the discussion on training methods where there are two camps of dog training


Ohh a dog comment, after all that's why we really come on the forum.... if you are one of the anti dog=wolf, anti pack and anti dominance types (like I am) then I can recommend a great new book 'In Defence of Dogs' by John Bradshaw http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311011641&sr=8-1:D

If I had a 'Cool It' button I may have selected it a few times within this thread by now


----------



## Sezra

embee said:


> Ohh a dog comment, after all that's why we really come on the forum.... if you are one of the anti dog=wolf, anti pack and anti dominance types (like I am) then I can recommend a great new book 'In Defence of Dogs' by John Bradshaw http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311011641&sr=8-1:D
> 
> If I had a 'Cool It' button I may have selected it a few times within this thread by now


Thank you so much!  I am trying to find out as much as I can at the moment and I hadn't come across that book! I will look it up this evening and see if I can get it in time for my holiday! 

Yes, I would have already pressed it aswell! Maybe not a good idea or else there would be no one on here......


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> up until recently this year i had been preventing breeders from advertising their puppies on the forum as i was receiving complaints about puppy advertising. then their was a large demand to see puppies from JD and i thought maybe i was being to harsh by stopping all breeders from posting about their puppies. i am still undecided as to whether or not i have made the right decision in allowing breeders to advertise their puppies. i i still think its better that breeders are recommended by others rather than by showing their wares. on other forums breeders show their puppies but the puppies are sold out with the forum rather than too members other than a select few who had bought pups a year or so before joining the forums.
> 
> so i am unsure as to whether or not to revert back to preventing breeders from advertising.


Kendal - Maybe breeders could be encouraged to post in the 'Cockapoo Breeding' area and threads that you feel are breeder and sales associated could be moved to that area. Members who prefer not to look at breeders threads could not look at thread in that area of the forum. Just an idea  Breeders like Romeo and JD are all welcome as they are owners who love their cockapoos as well as breeders


----------



## embee

M&M's mummy said:


> Do I need to have a JD puppy to be made welcome then?


Lots of us do not have JD puppies but still appreciate the information they post. The grooming threads are great for all owners


----------



## DONNA

Not to jump on the band wagon but I can see things from both sides.Not being a dog owner yet everyones opinions have been invauable to me.
However im not stupid and also know my own mind so i will take certain things with a pinch of salt if im not sure and then research them for myself.

I joined this site before i'd found a breeder and yes after i had found Jukee Doodles they then also heard of the forum and joined.

To be honest alot of us expectant mums on here have been asking their advice etc and for pictures and videos its been a great way of catching up with our pups,I can however see if i was also a breeder that prehaps it might seem as if JD and all their mums to be were taking over the forum.

At the end of the day i dont think it matters if you've been breeding for 10 years or 2 so long as your passionate about your dogs and their well being thats all that matter.
I actually do listen and agree with some of the advice that Janice and her daughter have put on the forum in the same way as i have listened and agreed with some of the advice that JD has.

Please keep the advice coming eveyone , i'm listening !


----------



## wellerfeller

Kendal, I can totally sympatise with your indecision on advertising of pups from breeders. It's a toughy!!!! JD obviously have a very happy customer base and many past, present and future owners love to see how, brothers, sisters, mothers progress etc, I get that, as I would love to catch up with some Topmac pups, litters and experiences but being a smaller breeder it appears there aren't any owners using this forum. I must admit though (and I know I am a newcomer) that I thought that JD were some how connected with this forum as they seem very prominent. 
Not saying this is a bad thing as obviously there is alot of good advice to be had and they seem like genuinely helpful nice people who obviously love their dogs, I suppose there is a fine line and I don't envy you the task of defining it. I also think things can get misunderstood with written text whether e mail, text etc, so lets just enjoy this forum and not get quite so serious


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

This thread is going round and round in circles. Maybe we all need to step back for a moment and start afresh. We all love this forum otherwise we wouldn't be active. Lets just keep a level of respect for all members and their opinions. 
I would hate to see breeders banned from advertising their gorgeous pups. At the end of the day the majority of people only want to travel a reasonable distance for a puppy. I think we have breeders spread far and wide which is great. I for one thrive on photos and videos of dogs and pups. My haven't we learnt a lot about Cockapoo colours recently? Watching the development of puppies is also an education for us all. Most of us have never seen or experienced the deveolpment of puppies up to 8 weeks so thank you breeders for giving us a little window into your lives.

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## doodlebug

embee said:


> Ohh a dog comment, after all that's why we really come on the forum.... if you are one of the anti dog=wolf, anti pack and anti dominance types (like I am) then I can recommend a great new book 'In Defence of Dogs' by John Bradshaw http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311011641&sr=8-1:D
> 
> If I had a 'Cool It' button I may have selected it a few times within this thread by now


im one! 

that book looks a great read, another for my amazon basket i think thanks


----------



## embee

Sezra said:


> I will look it up this evening and see if I can get it in time for my holiday!
> 
> Yes, I would have already pressed it aswell! Maybe not a good idea or else there would be no one on here......


It's the perfect holiday read.. just to whet your appetite...

"Many books, articles and television programmes about dog behaviour have claimed that understanding the wolf is the key to understanding the domestic dog. I disagree."

"If owners were able to appreciate their dogs' intelligence and emotional life for what it actually is, rather than for what they imagine it to be, then dogs would not just be better understood; they would be better treated as well"

"dogs that do come into conflict with their owners are usually motivated by anxiety, not a surfeit of ambition"

"the misconception that every dog is constantly trying to control its owner - unless its owner is relentless in keeping it in check"

A fantastic read for anyone who considers their dog(s) to be part of a family and not a wolf who's conspiring to take over


----------



## DONNA

Thanks Mandy ,ive already brought a couple of your recommend books,you have good taste!


----------



## doodlebug

embee said:


> It's the perfect holiday read.. just to whet your appetite...
> 
> "Many books, articles and television programmes about dog behaviour have claimed that understanding the wolf is the key to understanding the domestic dog. I disagree."
> 
> "If owners were able to appreciate their dogs' intelligence and emotional life for what it actually is, rather than for what they imagine it to be, then dogs would not just be better understood; they would be better treated as well"
> 
> "dogs that do come into conflict with their owners are usually motivated by anxiety, not a surfeit of ambition"
> 
> "the misconception that every dog is constantly trying to control its owner - unless its owner is relentless in keeping it in check"
> 
> A fantastic read for anyone who considers their dog(s) to be part of a family and not a wolf who's conspiring to take over


well said and so true


----------



## francesjl

OMG - just read this thread - I'm a bit surprised how people are getting carried away.
My doodles are not JD but I value All opinions and have learnt and shared all sorts of snippets.
Surely most of us are here because we love our dogs ! Doesn't matter what you do, or where your dogs are from - now can we get back to normal pls !!
Thanks.


----------



## jools

Well said Frances :iagree:


----------



## Sezra

embee said:


> Ohh a dog comment, after all that's why we really come on the forum.... if you are one of the anti dog=wolf, anti pack and anti dominance types (like I am) then I can recommend a great new book 'In Defence of Dogs' by John Bradshaw http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311011641&sr=8-1:D
> 
> If I had a 'Cool It' button I may have selected it a few times within this thread by now


Now ordered! I think I have 5 books on this type of training to read on holiday! A couple relate specifically to dogs and children. Hope I get the time to read them! 

Thanks again.


----------



## weez74

Ooof, I don't really know what to say, except that I haven't been coming on here quite as much as I used to, because I used to love the site for its gentleness and respect for other people's views and I feel it has moved away from that in some respects lately. Maybe we need a 'Not trying to cause offence' smiley?

I can appreciate the non-JD breeders' perspectives, but I personally have found a lot of their advice very useful, although I value the contributions from Janice and the other breeders equally as much. It's lovely to get a mix of opinions and I think that the non-breeders on here have respect for those of you that live day in and day out with a number of dogs and therefore have much greater experience. Personally, as I am not in the market for a puppy at the moment cry I do tend to skip past a lot of the puppy threads started by JD, so I don't see that there is any problem with them starting them - no-one is forcing anyone to read them. 

I know I'm the world's biggest pacifist, but can't we all just agree to disagree on some things and try not to upset anyone? If we can't, we're going to start losing members and the forum will degenerate into one of the many other forums that exist where you take your life in your hands when you express an opinion. 

We have a really really nice forum here, and I think we should try to save it.


----------



## embee

Sezra said:


> Now ordered! I think I have 5 books on this type of training to read on holiday! A couple relate specifically to dogs and children. Hope I get the time to read them!
> 
> Thanks again.


Can you let me know what your reading list is in case I've missed anything. So far I'd recommend:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bones-Would...634X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311019500&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Other-End-Leash-Patricia-McConnell/dp/034544678X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Dog-Understanding-Emotion-Friend/dp/0345477154/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019579&sr=1-1

A good beginners puppy book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perfect-Pup...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019599&sr=1-1

another good puppy book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Before-afte...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019624&sr=1-1


----------



## embee

weez74 said:


> we're going to start losing members and the forum will degenerate into one of the many other forums that exist where you take your life in your hands when you express an opinion. We have a really really nice forum here, and I think we should try to save it.


Well said and I agree that we have lost some great members who haven't been participating over the last few weeks. I'm going to see how it goes over the next few days but will be taking a break if things don't settle


----------



## sharplesfamily

embee said:


> Well said and I agree that we have lost some great members who haven't been participating over the last few weeks. I'm going to see how it goes over the next few days but will be taking a break if things don't settle


And that is exactly what we don't want as it's guys like you that provide the most valuable advice to us new dog owners.

So please can everyone start being nice???? Thanks


----------



## Sezra

embee said:


> Can you let me know what your reading list is in case I've missed anything. So far I'd recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bones-Would...634X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311019500&sr=8-1
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Other-End-Leash-Patricia-McConnell/dp/034544678X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Dog-Understanding-Emotion-Friend/dp/0345477154/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defence-Dog...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019579&sr=1-1*
> 
> A good beginners puppy book
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perfect-Pup...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019599&sr=1-1
> 
> another good puppy book
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Before-afte...1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311019624&sr=1-1[/B]*


*

The ones in bold I have already ordered. 

In addition to this I have;

Living with kids and dogs...without losing your mind by Colleen Pelar

The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson.

I can see a few I don't have from your list but I need to read these ones first!  I am just about to finish my latest OU degree module and I will be switching from child psychology and learning to doggy stuff! Can't wait! Something new to sink my teeth into (so to speak!).

Thanks again. *


----------



## weez74

Sezra said:


> I am just about to finish my latest OU degree module and I will be switching from child psychology and learning to doggy stuff! Can't wait! Something new to sink my teeth into (so to speak!).
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey, well done you! Did you get a qualification? I work for the OU and am doing the 2nd year of my MBA with them too, if I can ever stop getting distracted by cockapoo talk!


----------



## Sezra

weez74 said:


> Hey, well done you! Did you get a qualification? I work for the OU and am doing the 2nd year of my MBA with them too, if I can ever stop getting distracted by cockapoo talk!


Wow! You are much further ahead than me! :twothumbs: I am doing a foundation degree at the moment and then a BA hons and then hopefully a PGCE and then hopefully teach.....if I am not too old by the time I have finished! 

I am trying to write my latest assignment right now!  But seem to be too distracted  It has to be in by Thursday morning and at the moment its not looking good! What with that, going on holiday and preparing for the arrival of our Cockapoo I don't know whether I am coming or going! :whatever:


----------



## Happyad

Ummmm
I think this is what may have been trying to avoid!
But hey it got stuff out in the open. 

Enjoy your dogs


----------



## weez74

Sezra said:


> Wow! You are much further ahead than me! :twothumbs: I am doing a foundation degree at the moment and then a BA hons and then hopefully a PGCE and then hopefully teach.....if I am not too old by the time I have finished!
> 
> I am trying to write my latest assignment right now!  But seem to be too distracted  It has to be in by Thursday morning and at the moment its not looking good! What with that, going on holiday and preparing for the arrival of our Cockapoo I don't know whether I am coming or going! :whatever:


Yours is way more impressive! I'm just doing stuff that already goes on in my work - it's nowhere near as challenging as doing something that will change your whole life like yours! I know someone who is doing the same thing - he used to work in a petrol station after having never quite clicked with school education, and is just finishing up his last course and is nearly ready to go and inspire kids in the way he never was. It's very exciting. Well done you, it's a really challenging thing to take on and to my mind, an OU qualification is worth a lot, because it shows you've done it whilst dealing with a whole other life at the same time.


----------



## Sezra

weez74 said:


> Yours is way more impressive! I'm just doing stuff that already goes on in my work - it's nowhere near as challenging as doing something that will change your whole life like yours! I know someone who is doing the same thing - he used to work in a petrol station after having never quite clicked with school education, and is just finishing up his last course and is nearly ready to go and inspire kids in the way he never was. It's very exciting. Well done you, it's a really challenging thing to take on and to my mind, an OU qualification is worth a lot, because it shows you've done it whilst dealing with a whole other life at the same time.


Aw, thank you!  It just feels like one big slog at the moment but the end is in sight (until the next module starts!).


----------



## Lulu-belle

As a new member thought I would look at some older posts to see what I have missed- nosey that's me 

Hope everyone is happy now


----------



## Sezra

Fabulous! We all love each other really! :hug: :twothumbs:


----------



## Lulu-belle

Sezra said:


> Fabulous! We all love each other really! :hug: :twothumbs:


That is nice


----------

